# 14' IPB SKIFF "PACKAGE"



## inshore_power_boat

NEW TO THE MARKET!











CALL  407-488-5268 or EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Swamp

I like it! Pick up a used motor and you can get on the water for $4500-$5000 in a new boat and trailer. How much is one that has been rigged with minimal cleats and lights etc. In other words sans safety gear and lines but ready to clamp a kicker on it and drop in the water type thing. Just curious.

Swamp


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> I like it!  Pick up a used motor and you can get on the water for $4500-$5000 in a new boat and trailer.  How much is one that has been rigged with minimal cleats and lights etc. In other words sans safety gear and lines but ready to clamp a kicker on it and drop in the water type thing.  Just curious.
> 
> Swamp


The whole reason for the price is for someone to get a new boat for a good price, and then add whatever options they want on it themselfs, to save $!


----------



## jms

nice package !

can't beat that price !!


----------



## cutrunner

Is that an aluminum trailer it comes with as well?
Hard to tell in the pic


----------



## GTSRGTSR

May we see more pix? Inside? Under front deck? rear deck seat layout? Transom/running surface?


Thanks!!!


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> May we see more pix? Inside? Under front deck? rear deck seat layout? Transom/running surface?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Sorry im just getting back on here. if you shoot me a email i will be glad to email you more pictures. I m not good at uploading images to this forum for some reason. 

[email protected] or text 407-488-5268


----------



## BigSkyDave

email sent


----------



## mhinkle90

email sent!


----------



## tomahawk

Email sent on the 13th......?


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> Email sent on the 13th......?


I dont have a email from you. PM you your email address and i will be glad to send you some more pictures, or shoot me a text, i have plenty in my phone, 407-488-5268!


----------



## jeross

It would be great to get some specs or have your website updated to list this boat.


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> It would be great to get some specs or have your website updated to list this boat.


I will be working on building a new website, I have three more boat models that I will be releasing after the first of the year, Hybrid, Drift Boat for Fly Fishing in NC, Bay Boat! Since you are in Orlando, feel free to swing by the shop!

Brad
407488-5268


----------



## Delmer

Brad will you be bringing any of those new boats to the Boondoggle over at Kars park in February?


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> Brad will you be bringing any of those new boats to the Boondoggle over at Kars park in February?


I'm Sure i will bring one or two of them over, I might also bring over a 16' nad a 19' as well..


----------



## SilentHunter

2800 any color?


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> 2800 any color?


yes sir!

what color do you have in mind?


----------



## mcmsly2

This boat is sick! I ordered one from Brad with poling platform, livewell, jackplate etc. It was ready in little over 1 week!!!!! I put a 25 hp 2 stroke mariner (merc) on the back with jackplate all the way up, 13p vengeance prop cupped. it runs skinny @ 30.5 mph at about 5650rpm's with two guys, gear, group 24 batt, full livewell and full tank of gas! poles great, stable platform. THANKS AGAIN BRAD feel free to post those pics I sent you. I have no idea how to. haha


----------



## PLANKTON7

post them!!


----------



## Davidk123

It's a pretty bad ass little skiff. I get to put mine in the water for the first time in about an hour. Can't wait to see how quick it runs with my 25 yami 2strk.


----------



## jeross

I hope you guys are fishing the heck out of these boats, but take a few minutes to post some pics for pete's sake!


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> I hope you guys are fishing the heck out of these boats, but take a few minutes to post some pics for pete's sake!


Feel free to swing by the shop, your right around the corner! Call anytime 407-488-5268


----------



## jeross

Perhaps I will, but I don't think a request for pics and specs is too out of order.

[smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## bradtball

> Perhaps I will, but I don't think a request for pics and specs is too out of order.
> 
> [smiley=2cents.gif]


http://www.facebook.com/welcomeback/requests/#!/inshorepower.boats
here is a link with photos, until i can get some uploaded on here..sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dillusion

> Perhaps I will, but I don't think a request for pics and specs is too out of order.
> 
> [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/welcomeback/requests/#!/inshorepower.boats
> here is a link with photos, until i can get some uploaded on here..sorry for the delay.
Click to expand...

Link doesnt work btw


----------



## bradtball

> Perhaps I will, but I don't think a request for pics and specs is too out of order.
> 
> [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/welcomeback/requests/#!/inshorepower.boats
> here is a link with photos, until i can get some uploaded on here..sorry for the delay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link doesnt work btw
Click to expand...

there are a bunch of pictures on Inshore Power Boats Facebook Page!


----------



## Dillusion

> Perhaps I will, but I don't think a request for pics and specs is too out of order.
> 
> [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/welcomeback/requests/#!/inshorepower.boats
> here is a link with photos, until i can get some uploaded on here..sorry for the delay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link doesnt work btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are a bunch of pictures on Inshore Power Boats Facebook Page!
Click to expand...

There are not any photos on the FB page. I just looked.


----------



## jeross

It's a mystery boat. The only pic available is the craigslist pic in the original post.

[smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> It's a mystery boat. The only pic available is the craigslist pic in the original post.
> 
> [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


I can't load pictures up to MicroSkiff for some reason,
However there are 12 of these boats out there. Anyone is welcome to come by the shop in Sanford and check them out for yourself, anyone from Micro Skiff that is interested in a hull, I have two right now that are ready to go, $1750! Give me a call (407)488-5268


----------



## iMacattack

Forum FAQ and General Info | Posting photo help?


----------



## mudd_minnow

Hey Guys, I talked to Brad about posting pics for you. Here are some pics. The only issue is they are custom made to order (including hull color). So, they go out as quickly as the orders come in. This boat will get you on the water for a very reasonable price with a new boat. All the boats have the same layouts. I'll try to post pics of one with the poling platform Wednesday next week. The price $2800.00 comes just like you see it ((*WITH AN ALUMINUM TRAILOR* ))

*2 guys can pick this boat up and put it into the back of a truck bed*


Sorry about some of the pics, my camera isn't the best.

Anyone intrested in a test ride with one.

Here are some specs for you to read:
Length  14-6"
beam 56"
Rated  25 hp
3 people
Hull weight appx: 200 lbs
100% composit (no wood)
10 year hull warranty



Comes with :
Bulkhead hatch
4 rod holders tubes
Choose any color you want.

Extras 
Polling platform $495.00
Nav lights  $250.00
Aluminum trailor (YES an Aluminum trailor ) 

Here are some pics,


----------



## cutrunner

Finally some pics!!
That black boat is pretty for $2800, thats CHEAP!!


----------



## BayStYat

I want to see it rigged out.


----------



## mudd_minnow

This looks like a great boat. I've never seen it on the water but, I've thought about something like this for a while. The hull seems sound, the aluminum trailor is a great idea and the price is fantastic. The boat is a basic idea and someone who can't aford much can still get this and do improvments when they can afford it. They are a small company but built to be affordable to the little guy. I believe when other manufactures look at this concept they will be jelous and copy it. 
I'm trying to have him make a rigged out demo to evaluate but, he keeps getting orders to make them. He started a lime green one (it looks good) but someone came and bought it. Wednesday, I might have a chance to get pictures of a rigged out boat hopefully.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Looks like a cool setup. I alSO wanna know about bthe humvee lookin jeep!!!


----------



## mudd_minnow

Brad just got that thing in. He has 2. The one in the picture is Lime Green the other is white. I'm sure when he has more info, he will let us know about it. It is cool looking.


----------



## Rogersar24

Capacity?


----------



## mudd_minnow

The boat can hold 3 people, the mini Hummer 2.


----------



## Rogersar24

Weight capacity?


----------



## mudd_minnow

Brad says the hull is around 200 lbs. I've picked up the back of the skiff and it seems light. If you look at the specs I wrote, this is a good idea about the boat.


----------



## GlassMinnow

Any options for them adding a built in livewell?


----------



## BayStYat

> Any options for them adding a built in livewell?


yes it can be done


----------



## jeross

> Weight capacity?


I'm interested in this. Three 150 pound people or three 250 pound people. Looking at it realistically and based on what I have seen on capacity plates on other boats, I'm gonna guess 450 pounds. I'd like it to be more, but without the info it's hard to tell.


----------



## mudd_minnow

I believe Brad can answer this better for you than I can. If you call or text message him I'm sure he will answer. 407-488-5268.


----------



## creekfreak

I've read 56 and 50 beam.Brad told me its 50.would like to know from one of you that own one if its stable to pole around.50 seems pretty narrow.In the pics they look wider.Heck a gheenoe is 55 in beam.So it's 5in narrow.hmm


----------



## Rogersar24

> I've read 56 and 50 beam.Brad told me its 50.would like to know from one of you that own one if its stable to pole around.50 seems pretty narrow.In the pics they look wider.Heck a gheenoe is 55 in beam.So it's 5in narrow.hmm


X2


----------



## jeross

It's a bit odd and frustrating that the specs can't be posted. I appreciate what mudminnow has been able to post, but every company trying to sell boats that I've ever encountered has a spec sheet they can throw up.


----------



## mudd_minnow

Hello Thingfish,
I don't understand what other specs you might want to know about other than what I posted but, Please (be specific) and ask on this forum for although read and I'll try to get an answer asap. I hope this doesn't sound like I'm being a smart a++ because I'm not but, I'm a fisherman like you and if I can help you I'll do my best. You can text Brad at his number 407-488-5268. That seems the best way to contact him. 

To all, 
All I can tell everyone is:
This skiff is wider than a Gheenoe and it's 14ft 6 inch long. I do not think I would put more that 2 people (average size adults) in it to comfortably fish out of. I'm not saying you can't but I, myself would not do it. I've seen 4 people in a Gheenoe but I'm not going to do that either. 

This is a sweet little skiff. It's designed for someone with a low budget to get into a new skiff with an aluminum trailer for a great price $2800.00. This is a basic price. If you want other options, add them yourself not saying Brad might do it for you but your now in the more expensive price range. According to others that own this skiff say the boat is sound, this is great basic layout for this boat, the price is great especially with an aluminum trailer. If you want only the hull, thats great because you can put this thing into the back of a pickup truck (full size). It might fit into a smaller size truck as well...It's 14 ft 6 inches long boat.

Sorry about not getting the pics like I promised last Wednesday but I was a juror in a court case.


----------



## Dillusion

Saw one of these at biolab a few weekends ago, had an older 25 Johnson on the back. Guys said it was cool but needed some tweaking still.


----------



## tomahawk

> Saw one of these at biolab a few weekends ago, had an older 25 Johnson on the back. Guys said it was cool but needed some tweaking still.


What kind of "tweaking"?


----------



## Dillusion

> Saw one of these at biolab a few weekends ago, had an older 25 Johnson on the back. Guys said it was cool but needed some tweaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "tweaking"?
Click to expand...

They did not specify. I was assuming it was minor performance and finish 'tweaking' due to the way they were talking about it, but they did not say that the design was bad- they liked it.

If I lived on the water I would definately pick one of these up for a backyard boat over a SUP or whatever. Sweet little crafts.


----------



## mudd_minnow

Hey everyone, Here is a picture with a poling platform on the back. Creek Freek, I hope these pictures give you a good idea about your build.


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> Saw one of these at biolab a few weekends ago, had an older 25 Johnson on the back. Guys said it was cool but needed some tweaking still.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "tweaking"?
Click to expand...

The "tweaking" is that the owner has a older motor with a 20" shaft. The transom on this skiff is 15". So he is trying to find the sweet spot on the jack plate for the motor to get up out of the water enough. If anyone has any question please feel free to contact me directly on my cell, (407)488-5268!


----------



## inshore_power_boat

> I've read 56 and 50 beam.Brad told me its 50.would like to know from one of you that own one if its stable to pole around.50 seems pretty narrow.In the pics they look wider.Heck a gheenoe is 55 in beam.So it's 5in narrow.hmm


The boat is a 50" beam on the top of the funnel, at the water line it is 48". I believe the 56" is a misprint...


----------



## tw1nny03

How is the stability of the ipb vs a Gheenoe lt25?


----------



## creekfreak

I bought an ipb 14 from brad and just wanna say the guy is on top of it,gave him a deposit on a Friday and picked it up the next Saturday.Class act dude.I think if u are in the market for an aluminum or gheenoe you should buy an ipb 14.I put a platform on mine and it is very stable.I thought it would be narrow,but its not.Its about 55" across the back deck.Really cool lil boat.I want a 25hp but I'm using a 9.8 and it runs 15 mph with 2 people.


----------



## PLANKTON7

> I bought an ipb 14 from brad and just wanna say the guy is on top of it,gave him a deposit on a Friday and picked it up the next Saturday.Class act dude.I think if u are in the market for an aluminum or gheenoe you should buy an ipb 14.I put a platform on mine and it is very stable.I thought it would be narrow,but its not.Its about 55" across the back deck.Really cool lil boat.I want a 25hp but I'm using a 9.8 and it runs 15 mph with 2 people.



Well said


----------



## Creek Runner

Best value around, if you were looking at any boat in the 14-16ft range tiller control and didn't consider this boat you just like spending money. 

I would buy this boat before I bought a 16' Shadow cast, Boggy creek Micro, Jon boat, Gheenoe or a stump knocker just saying! Due to the value that the price creates for what your getting.

Hands down the best value I have seen in a long time.


----------



## jms

> Best value around, if you were looking at any boat in the 14-16ft range tiller control and didn't consider this boat you just like spending money.
> 
> I would buy this boat before I bought a 16' Shadow cast, Boggy creek Micro, Jon boat, Gheenoe or a stump knocker just saying! Due to the value that the price creates for what your getting.
> 
> Hands down the best value I have seen in a long time.



you got that right my friend !!

can't beat that deal with a stick  !


----------



## creekfreak

Just wanted to report that I finally fished in my new ipb 14 and was amazed how shallow I got in this skiff,also wind was blowin and had no hull slap.I bought this boat without even seeing first and I'm super happy with it.Didnt measure it but must of been about 4 inches of water.Only using a 9.8 hp but told my son to move on the back deck with me and it kept floating.Freakin awesome.


----------



## hydrocynus

Can someone post a review of this boat? How does it pole? How skinny does it go with a 9.9 or 15 (same engine anyway). 

How is the hull slap? Does it give you a wet drive?

How does it track? A video would be nice. 

Best. Hydro


----------



## mudd_minnow

Creek Freek has one and posted just before your post with this info. If you send him a PM he will get back to you


----------



## frostbite

anyone have a few more pics?


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS

i will be picking my boat up to tomorrow so if anybody wants pictures or info about this boat p.m. me and i can text or email you the information. dave thomas


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

I just picked mine up yesterday. But it won't be in the water or another week or so, but I'm in Fort Lauderdale if anyone wants to see it in person.


----------



## kooker

Tommy, I just moved to Fort Lauderdale on Sunday. I wouldn't mind checking it out sometime you're available


----------



## creekfreak

Gotta report that I went camping to middle cape in flamingo.got there with ese 5 knots and returned today e 20 knot.Amazing that I didn't even get my glasses wet.boat wasn't pounding.it rode very smooth,the boat is bad ass.Only thing I didn't like was the floor moves with the waves,but gotta tell u if that sucker didnt crack in that weather it past the test.Honestly can't believe how well this skiff has turned out.WOW.


----------



## mudd_minnow

Hey CF,
How was the fishing in the wind? Pictures?


----------



## creekfreak




----------



## mudd_minnow

That Looks GREAT, I'm jelous.


----------



## tw1nny03

I noticed that the hull is rated for up to 25hp. Since its a small boat, does weight of the outboard matter more than the HP? 

The outboard im looking at weighs 155lbs.


----------



## creekfreak

I'd say any 2 stroke up to 25hp and any 4 stroke up to 20hp.155lbs means ur gonna put a 25hp 4 stroke.u can try but I think that's too much weight back their Tweeny.


----------



## mhinkle90

I see someone got that 25hp merc he was stalking hahahaha



> I'd say any 2 stroke up to 25hp and any 4 stroke up to 20hp.155lbs means ur gonna put a 25hp 4 stroke.u can try but I think that's too much weight back their Tweeny.


----------



## snag

hey creek freek does that boat really do 30 plus mph with a 25 hp


----------



## creekfreak

> hey creek freek does that boat really do 30 plus mph with a 25 hp


To be honest I haven't gps it,but through my boat experience I gotta be 30 plus.low 30's is my guess.what ever it may be it's bookin good enough.


----------



## snag

i want one!


----------



## snag

does any one else in south fl have a ipb 14 they wouldn't mind me coming out and take a look at it. someone on this site told me he would let me come out and see his but totally shined me, thanks u know who u r. so any ways i don't want to drive to Orlando to see one


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS

i have one.sending you a p.m.


----------



## creekfreak

Yeah gans u welcome any time.


----------



## creekfreak

> hey creek freek does that boat really do 30 plus mph with a 25 hp


Yes sir.


----------



## Noxicfish

This Package deal still available?


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS

Yes


----------



## Noxicfish

Alright its set going Friday to check them out


----------



## ducktrooper

Do you guys think there's any chance he'd offer a similar package but in a 16-17' size range. I've got to have the extra length/space?


----------



## Dillusion

> Do you guys think there's any chance he'd offer  a similar package but in a 16-17' size range. I've got to have the extra length/space?


He makes a 16' skiff, it's called the IPB16


----------



## inshore_power_boat

Yes, This package price is still avaiable,$2800. I will be setting the price to $3400 come May 1st. I also am currently working on a 16' project in this same style, as well as a new 18' skiff. Feel free to give me a call at (407)488-5268!


----------



## chessie

Time to sell my LT for an IPB 16.


----------



## Hiram

How long would it take to get one?


> NEW TO THE MARKET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALL  407-488-5268 or EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## noeettica

Did Tom Design this ?


----------



## waltonleddy

picking mine up Tuesday! Cant wait. Got a merc 15 2 stroke for it.


----------

